

Restaurant getting bad reviews for slow service, hired a firm to investigate - sampo
http://news.distractify.com/culture/craigslist-surveillance-restaurant/?v=1

======
Bill_Dimm
Customers are spending nearly twice as long at the restaurant because they are
busy with their phones, yet the restaurant says "the number of customers we
serve on a daily basis is almost the same today as it was 10 years ago." How
can they serve the same number of customers if each is taking twice as long?
Were half of their tables empty 10 years ago?

~~~
informatimago
or they have more tables.

In any case, they conclude by asking people to be more "considerate". Whatever
that means.

Perhaps there's a market for restaurants where you can be fed in 30 seconds, I
could imagine something.

Or perhaps there's also a market for more expensive restaurant where you can
take time to eat and have other social activities like talking, texting,
taking pictures and having pictures of your table be taken. Also perhaps they
could widen the space between tables so that we don't bump into one another
when walking while texting.

Otherwise, it might suggest a feature in smart phones: a little camera on the
top side of the phone that would display on the screen when the phone detects
movement in that direction.

(only the last paragraph was half a joke, the rest is serious).

~~~
dllthomas
I was quite recently fed in 30 seconds at Umami Burger in Oakland. I placed an
order online, walked there en-route to BART, they had my food ready.

